# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  How do you move the selection one cell to the right in a macro

## fder

How do you move the selected cell in any direction from any arbitrary
position? I'm just using the VB editor.

----------


## Chip Pearson

See the Offset command. E.g.,

ActiveCell.Offset(0, 1).Select



"fder" <fder@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:3812C827-9609-4F32-BC35-F57369DAC0AA@microsoft.com...
> How do you move the selected cell in any direction from any
> arbitrary
> position? I'm just using the VB editor.

----------


## Ikaabod

ActiveCell.Offset(Row, Column).Activate
EXAMPLES:
to move the active cell to the right one:
Activecell.Offset(0,1).Activate

to move it down one:
Activecell.Offset(1,0).Activate

to move it left 2 and up 3:
Activecell.Offset(-2,-3).Activate





> How do you move the selected cell in any direction from any arbitrary
> position? I'm just using the VB editor.

----------


## Chip Pearson

See the Offset command. E.g.,

ActiveCell.Offset(0, 1).Select



"fder" <fder@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:3812C827-9609-4F32-BC35-F57369DAC0AA@microsoft.com...
> How do you move the selected cell in any direction from any
> arbitrary
> position? I'm just using the VB editor.

----------

